# XP + Vista -> DLink Router



## Mahzuni (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich hab da ein kleine Problem wo ich einfach nicht weiterkomme. Ich hab einen D-Link Wlan Router DWL 2000AP+ und 2 Systeme. Einer mit Vista und der andere mit einem frisch installierten XP (SP1) Betriebssystem. Nun, ich hab alles schön eingerichtet, kann mit dem Vista Rechner auch problemlos ins Netz, aber mit dem XP Rechner hab ich keine Internetverbindung. Also ich kann zwar auf die Konfigurationsseite von DLink aufrufen aber kein Internet.. woran kann das liegen?

Grüsse


----------



## Sinac (10. Oktober 2007)

Schau dir das mal an:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/os-tu...gehen-bei-internet-und-netzwerkproblemen.html


----------



## MiMi (10. Oktober 2007)

Also nur mal so, bei uns zuhause haben wir auch einen Vista und einen XP Rechner, und hatten vorher einen D-Link und es hat alles ohne probs funktioniert. also an vist aund xp liegt es sicher net


----------



## MasterJM (10. Oktober 2007)

Erstmals solltest du das XP updaten, sprich SP2 installieren und dann ein Windows update.

Da wir keine Hellseher sind musst du schon brauchbare Infos liefern.

Was ist zB. unterschiedlich eingestellt auf den Systemen?
Feste IP oder dynamische über DHCP? 
--> Dann an Gateway und DNS IP (die des Routers) gedacht?
Verbunden über Wlan? MAC Filter?
etc

Also ohne brauchbare Infos wird das nichts.


----------



## Mahzuni (15. Oktober 2007)

super, ich hab nun SP2 draufgemacht und das alles geupdated  jetzt läufts wie am Schnürchen

Danke an alle


----------

